# Does color matter?



## Gambit007

Not racially but the color of your fishing line matter?

Use to have green power pro, and had awesome hookup every time, if not every other time, then switch to red power pro just cause I thought it was cool looking. Hookup is less now. 

Same bait, same location, same leader Same weight, same fisherman.

I don't know thought id ask lol





Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redkiller99

Maby the fish are getting spooked when the red line passes?


----------



## rc10j1

Doesn't red line disappear under water or was that a gimmick?


----------



## Gambit007

To me personally, if I saw red it means no good lol

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## That Robbie Guy

I use light blue or green mono or braid and clear fluro leaders.

It works. So I see no real reason to change things.


----------



## Gambit007

Going back to green power pro syst this week lol

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## V-Bottom

YES~ Especially when targeting Mangrove Snapper......near rigs. 6ft. Of florocarbon is needed here..leader that is.......colored main line did not do the trick...


----------



## chrigging

NO!! SIZE MATTERS


----------



## mozingo1952

Red does not disapear underwater , it turns black. Is blood invisible under water?

Mo


----------



## abh316

i had the pink fins windtamer, couldnt get a hook up for nothing...tied a 6ft flouro leader and walllla...there's fish. i now use green slick 8 with a flouro leader.


----------



## johnybass

Flourocarbon is key! Fish can see fishing line but the relevance to me anyways is how horizontal or vertical your retrieve is and where the bulk of fish are sitting as your line travels through and what your using for bait/lure. when I fished the iron with a fast retrieve off San Diego I used 40 lb. test but i think that 80 lb. would have still caught the fish due to the size of the jig and speed of the retrieve. On a whole different level I have actually seen bass in clear water get spooked from my 10 lb. test as I was reeling horizontally before the bait even got close to them, it would still get bit but the fish were perhaps hitting from the side where they couldnt see the line too close, alot of factors to consider, its always wise to use a flourocarbon leader when possible, your retrieve angle and where the fish might be sitting will have alot to do with how much flourocarbon to use. Thats why sometimes the fish might see your line and sometimes it doesnt matter, I try not to use definates but just raise percentages of a possible strike.


----------



## Gambit007

I did do a switch with braid to swivel to 20lb mono and seems like hook up has been better 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mattsfishin

Wondered about this question on the line. Freshwater fishing for whitebass I have found you will catch 3 times as many with clear mono than braided line. Put a clear mono leader on braid and catch just as many as mono. Also I have seen where the bright green mono will not catch many whitebass as clear mono will. Just things I have seen.


----------



## Gambit007

Mattsfishin said:


> Wondered about this question on the line. Freshwater fishing for whitebass I have found you will catch 3 times as many with clear mono than braided line. Put a clear mono leader on braid and catch just as many as mono. Also I have seen where the bright green mono will not catch many whitebass as clear mono will. Just things I have seen.


Good info, going freshwater next month in Oklahoma, thinking green braid to clear mono, starting away from Red this time lol

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gambit007

Staying* not starting [email protected]$n auto correct

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jean Scurtu

Mattsfishin said:


> Wondered about this question on the line. Freshwater fishing for whitebass I have found you will catch 3 times as many with clear mono than braided line. Put a clear mono leader on braid and catch just as many as mono. Also I have seen where the bright green mono will not catch many whitebass as clear mono will. Just things I have seen.


I was catching a lot of white bass fishing from the bank ,below the LIVINGSTON DAM fishing with FIRELINE SMOKE 4 ln +4 lb. fluorocarbon leader.

I am fishing in fresh and salt water all the time with braid(4 lb.-10 lb. maximum ),but all the time with fluorocarbon leader,so the fish don't see my line.


----------



## Gambit007

Just picked up 2 rolls of mono from Sufix at Academy, it was on clearance for $2.98. 250 yds for 30 lbs and 300yds for 20 lbs, hopefully that should do the trick for my first freshwater experience

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## troutless

Well, I just put some yellow Suffix 832 30# on two rods with clear mono leader back about a month ago but only fished a couple of times on Lake Conroe and caught a couple of mess of cat fish but haven't been to the salt. Anyone had info on this Suffix 832 line? I have green 65# Suffix on some Daiwa reels with no problems. The yellow helps this 73 old see the line.


----------



## JustAddWater2

"Not racially but the color of your fishing line matter?

*Answer is "NO". 

*


----------



## fishingcacher

troutless said:


> Well, I just put some yellow Suffix 832 30# on two rods with clear mono leader back about a month ago but only fished a couple of times on Lake Conroe and caught a couple of mess of cat fish but haven't been to the salt. Anyone had info on this Suffix 832 line? I have green 65# Suffix on some Daiwa reels with no problems. The yellow helps this 73 old see the line.


I used to his will yellow and it is easier to see. You can always put a different color leader if you think color matters. I have a friend how says that the color of your beads matters.


----------



## Mattsfishin

When I fished for cats on Conroe the color of line did not seem to bother them. I have only noticed the color being an issue when I fish for whites and was wondering if it was a problem for others. Fished 2 weeks back with a friend. I was smoking him on the whites. Same lure , same speed of retrieve and casting over each other but he had green line on his reel. He changed reels to one he had with clear line and started to load the boat. I have seen this happen on whites several times. People can say what they want to but when you have caught as many whites as I have you notice things like the line color or lure choice. I use a rat l trap knock off that will catch 5 times the whites a rat l trap will catch. Had people argue this with me and I made a believer out of them on a lot of occasions.


----------



## Razzorduck

No. As long as it's clear and fluoro you will never need to worry. Bright colored braid? Not on my boat. Of course if the water is dirty then you may get away with it. Never tied directly to the bait though. Gotta have a fluoro leader. Amazing on tough days how it helps out.


----------



## AndyThomas

This is what I have used for the past 6-7 years. No problem catching fish...


----------



## capt.gagliano

*To throw or not to throw this is the question*

I believe color matters when the water is clear, the sun is bright, and the fish or finicky. I do use fluorocarbon when throwing tails or suspended baits for trout they always seem to be finicky, but not on top water ever. I use fluor. On finicky reds when throwing tails but stress only when they are finicky.


----------



## cva34

*red*



rc10j1 said:


> Doesn't red line disappear under water or was that a gimmick?


Seems like at a certain depth it does..But thats probably deeper than most of us fish-n tx bays.Some say that on a bright day it appears gray at 15 f ///12f on an overcast day..Gimmick /play on words/


----------



## Fitzgerald

*Color of line/lures*

Color in water is relevant to the color spectrum in this order: red, orange, yellow, green, blue, indigo, violet. As water depth increases and suspended solids in the water filter light, then colors farther along the color spectrum remain most visible to fish. This is important to consider when picking lures and line for opposite intent. I read a book many years ago by Mark Sosin called 'Through the Fish's Eye'. There are probably more recent/better books with more recent science, but that one was probably the first the got into the color issue.


----------



## sea hunt 202

yes color does make a big difference and you should make this a point to anyone who you want to make an impact on. Some colors are easly identified with don't bite that. We had a season with that issue - could not figure it out for some months. But got it now - ----- fish on


----------



## flatsfisher09

Tie a flouro leader line on, and fish any line you want, I fish pink wind tamer with a 3ft of leader and it doesn't bother the fish one bit


----------



## sea hunt 202

only if you play for Mr Sterling


----------



## Bottomsup

Matt, Have you tried the 2.5" blue and white little fishie lure? On spawning whites it beats every lure I have used except for the clouser minnow fly on a fly rod.


----------



## Jean Scurtu

Bottomsup said:


> Matt, Have you tried the 2.5" blue and white little fishie lure? On spawning whites it beats every lure I have used except for the clouser minnow fly on a fly rod.


You right.i was catching a lot of white bass below of LIVINGSTON DAM fishing from the bank with spinning rod an...clouser minnow fly(chartreuse withe,red ,withe).I was fishing with FIRELINE SMOKE 4 lb.+4 lb. fluorocarbon leader
You can fish fly with spinning rod too not just in fresh water,because fishing from the bank at ROLLOVER PASS with spinning reel i was catching a lot of flounder the biggest 24 inch,5.1 lb.(clouser minnow chartreuse withe)fishing with FIRELINE SMOKE 4 lb. +14 lb. fluorocarbon leader.


----------



## sea hunt 202

I went fishing today so much work


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Depth plays the role on color. Color we see comes from the sunlight. Deeper you go in the water column the less light penetrates. I believe yellows travel the furthest but may be wrong. I am sure someone on knows. ROYGBIV

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyThomas

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Depth plays the role on color. Color we see comes from the sunlight. Deeper you go in the water column the less light penetrates. I believe yellows travel the furthest but may be wrong. I am sure someone on knows. ROYGBIV
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Red is generally the first color that is lost, but I think it is not until 40-45 foot deep. The only reason I know this is because when I was diving a lot, we would use rose colored masks when going deeper than 50 ft. That way we wouldn't loose the red colors at deeper depths.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

AndyThomas said:


> Red is generally the first color that is lost, but I think it is not until 40-45 foot deep. The only reason I know this is because when I was diving a lot, we would use rose colored masks when going deeper than 50 ft. That way we wouldn't loose the red colors at deeper depths.


Probable true when offshore where light will penetrate alot further. Inshore and freshwater im sure it is alot sooner.

I dont think color matters as much as people think. Use a decent 3' leader of mono or flouro and it should be a non factor.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

As a very young kid, my family was camping some where way north and I was able to see some type freshwater trout in a deep pool by the ledge I was standing on. I could drop salmon eggs and the trout would eat them. However, on a tiny hook on 8 pound mono they would not touch the salmon eggs. So in my opinion the line matters.


----------



## sea hunt 202

LOL


----------

